# zlib nach installieren. Aber wie?



## Distl (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Server Suse 7.3, Apache 1.3.27 mit php 4.3.0 laufen. Jetzt benötige ich zlib dazu. Wie kompiliere ich dies ohne dass mir da System abk.ckt.
Ich habe leider noch nie kompiliert. Vielleicht könnte mir ja bitte jemand Hilfe leisten.

Danke

Gruss


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Juli 2003)

Schau mal im tar.gz da gibts immer! eine Textdatei die heisst INSTALL.

In der stehen von 
a) bis z) die schritte drinne und was zu beachten ist.

letzendlich läuft alles auf ./configure make & make install hinaus.

Aber oftmals werden zusätzliche Angaben als Parameter aller:

--with-diesundjenes 
benötigt. Diese Informationen stehen in der Anleitung drin.

Du solltest zumindest dich mit locate bzw find auskennen, da du ab & zu Pfade von hand anpassen musst.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir noch den rat, schnellstens ein gutes Linux Buch zu kaufen und von vorne bis hinten durchzuackern, bevor du dir ein Produktivsystem anschaffst.


----------

